# SUV 17 Owners, Outboard ?



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

What size motor you running? Is a 30hp enough? Or should i go with the 40?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

30hp is enough if you're fine with upper 20's and low 30's. But if you want low to mid 30's, the 40hp is key. With the jackplate and heavy cup prop, my 17 will still do 33wfo.

I'll have to come over that way so you can find out first hand, hopefully sometime next month.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

40hp. You can always slow down.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Gramps, we need to get together one day, let me know when you get some time


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

> What size motor you running? Is a 30hp enough? Or should i go with the 40?


Ryan, You biting the bullet man??? Have you placed the order?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

You can also go with a 25hp 2 stroke. I get 31mph solo and 27mph with 2. About a 100lbs. less on the transom then a 40hp. I have tried a few motors and like the sub 6" draft then the few mph a 40hp would give.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

> > What size motor you running? Is a 30hp enough? Or should i go with the 40?
> 
> 
> Ryan, You biting the bullet man??? Have you placed the order?


Im close man. What about you?


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

> You can also go with a 25hp 2 stroke. I get 31mph solo and 27mph with 2. About a 100lbs. less on the transom then a 40hp. I have tried a few motors and like the sub 6" draft then the few mph a 40hp would give.


You running a 25hp yamaha? I really would rather float shallower than go faster!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got the 30 tohatsu and I get right around 30 and it floats so damn skinny. I'm not worried about speed either when i'm fishing. I just like being out there and the 30 gets me to where I need to go just fast enough. I'm 90% trolling and 10% running the 30hp so what difference does it really make with speed?


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

> > > What size motor you running? Is a 30hp enough? Or should i go with the 40?
> >
> >
> > Ryan, You biting the bullet man??? Have you placed the order?
> ...


Very close dude....Talked to Richard at Bossman boats today about them . 8 to 10 week build time on the gen 2 right now...Hopefully make a trip down there in the next few weeks to go wet test the SUV and the new gen 2 copperhead. Been rolling over between the two... .


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

> > You can also go with a 25hp 2 stroke. I get 31mph solo and 27mph with 2. About a 100lbs. less on the transom then a 40hp. I have tried a few motors and like the sub 6" draft then the few mph a 40hp would give.
> 
> 
> You running a 25hp yamaha? I really would rather float shallower than go faster!



Mercury, but a Yamaha would do about the same.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > What size motor you running? Is a 30hp enough? Or should i go with the 40?
> > >
> > >
> > > Ryan, You biting the bullet man??? Have you placed the order?
> ...


If you could afford the Copperhead, I say go for it.
The two boats are so different. 
But at the end of the day, they both get the job done, and well.
But the copperhead is more stable, nicer fit and finish, more boat, nicer lines(matter of opinion), and just down right bad ass. 

The SUV is far less money, poles great as well, handles great. But, there are no inner liners or tubs. The floor is core material glassed in with gelcoat sprayed over with webbing. Comparing it to any other skiff in it's price range and class, it cannot be beat. 
I have poled the First Gen Copperhead, the SUV 17 and they both pole exactly alike. The same characteristics. Which I thought was great. Tracked way better than other skiffs I have poled (which is a lot). But I recently poled my G2 Copperhead the past week in spit while bonefishing. And it's crazy how it feels like it's on rails while poling. Wind or no wind, it tracks as straight as can be. Add the reverse chines to go with the relocated, sharper poling strakes and it's incredible performance. Either way, you can't go wrong. If you can afford the extra loot for the G2, and can wait the waiting list ( ) I would bite the bullet and go with the G2. If not, you can't go wrong with the SUV. At the end of the day, it's a lot more boat, and better finish than a comparable Gheenoe LT25.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

If not, you can't go wrong with the SUV. At the end of the day, it's a lot more boat, and better finish than a comparable Gheenoe LT25. [/quote]

The SUV is also alot more money. Thats  comparing apples to oranges. They are 2 totally different types of boats. The SUV 17 is alot more of a flats boat than a skiff. Dont get me wrong, I'm NOT knocking the SUV. I think its a hell of a boat and I even considered it as an option in the past. I would go with the 40hp if you can afford it. IMHO its etter to have more power at your hands when you need to outrun a storm.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> If not, you can't go wrong with the SUV. At the end of the day, it's a lot more boat, and better finish than a comparable Gheenoe LT25.


The SUV is also alot more money. Thats  comparing apples to oranges. They are 2 totally different types of boats. The SUV 17 is alot more of a boat than a skiff.[/quote]

An SUV is not a lot more money. There are three different sizes. 15,16, and 17. Have you been in an SUV? to say its more boat than skiff is ridiculous. Some people have those LT's listed at 10k and over. In that case, the LT25 is a lot more of a canoe than a skiff. 

I haven't checked a price on the SUV lately, but last time I checked, they're only a couple thousand more than an LT, for a lot more "skiff".


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

If you could afford the Copperhead, I say go for it.
The two boats are so different. 
But at the end of the day, they both get the job done, and well.
But the copperhead is more stable, nicer fit and finish, more boat, nicer lines(matter of opinion), and just down right bad ass. 

The SUV is far less money, poles great as well, handles great. But, there are no inner liners or tubs. The floor is core material glassed in with gelcoat sprayed over with webbing. Comparing it to any other skiff in it's price range and class, it cannot be beat. 
I have poled the First Gen Copperhead, the SUV 17 and they both pole exactly alike. The same characteristics. Which I thought was great. Tracked way better than other skiffs I have poled (which is a lot). But I recently poled my G2 Copperhead the past week in spit while bonefishing. And it's crazy how it feels like it's on rails while poling. Wind or no wind, it tracks as straight as can be. Add the reverse chines to go with the relocated, sharper poling strakes and it's incredible performance.  Either way, you can't go wrong. If you can afford the extra loot for the G2, and can wait the waiting list ( ) I would bite the bullet and go with the G2. If not, you can't go wrong with the SUV. At the end of the day, it's a lot more boat, and better finish than a comparable Gheenoe LT25. [/quote]

Thanks PIB, I appreciate the input! I'm leaning to the Gen 2. Looks like the SUV typically runs a little over 2K less then the Gen 2 as long as your comparing boat, motor and trailer packages. I'll hopefully get a wet test in on the Gen 2 come December, I'm sure once the ride takes place the money's going to fall out of the wallet right there. PIB sent you a PM.

Ryan, Lets go fishing dude!!!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> > If not, you can't go wrong with the SUV. At the end of the day, it's a lot more boat, and better finish than a comparable Gheenoe LT25.
> 
> 
> The SUV is also alot more money. Thats  comparing apples to oranges. They are 2 totally different types of boats. The SUV 17 is alot more of a boat than a skiff.


An SUV is not a lot more money. There are three different sizes. 15,16, and 17. Have you been in an SUV? to say its more boat than skiff is ridiculous. Some people have those LT's listed at 10k and over. In that case, the LT25 is a lot more of a canoe than a skiff.  

I haven't checked a price on the SUV lately, but last time I checked, they're only a couple thousand more than an LT, for a lot more "skiff". [/quote]

Its still more than an LT25.Whats the base price on a SUV17? Thats what we are taliking about correct. Not the 15 or 16. 
The reason I said its more of a flats boat than a skiff is beacause at 17 ft long and 68 inches wide thats a considerably larger platform than a 16 foot 56 inch wide Gheenoe. Anyways, I still think the SUV17 is a bad a$$ boat even if I bleed Gheenoe!
As far as the 10k Noes, yes they are out there. People like myself enjoy the rigging and if you put high dollar items and brand new motors on them, its gonna add up. Anyways I cant wait for my knee to get better so we can go fishing and racing LOL! ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Right there sits just under 7K. I also have a LT in the garage as well. When you start adding up costs SUV17 vs. LT with similar set-ups the SUV will run about 1k more and that's about it.

I love the fact that this is a skiff with no liner just like my 01' Waterman. I wonder why older HB skiffs are so in demand with-out the liner? A lot less weight, but not as pretty. When I was looking at building a HB Gladeskiff Tom Gordon had zero problems building me one with-out a liner. Most builders you would find prefer a skiff with-out a liner and only now make them standard because that's what most customers want.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Right there sits just under 7K. I also have a LT in the garage as well. When you start adding up costs SUV17 vs. LT with similar set-ups the SUV will run about 1k more and that's about it.
> 
> I love the fact that this is a skiff with no liner just like my 01' Waterman. I wonder why older HB skiffs are so in demand with-out the liner? A lot less weight, but not as pretty. When I was looking at building a HB Gladeskiff Tom Gordon had zero problems building me one with-out a liner. Most builders you would find prefer a skiff with-out a liner and only now make them standard because that's what most customers want.


That sir is a beautiful boat! If its $7k with that trailer thats a great deal.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Right there sits just under 7K. I also have a LT in the garage as well. When you start adding up costs SUV17 vs. LT with similar set-ups the SUV will run about 1k more and that's about it.
> 
> That sir is a beautiful boat! If its $7k with that trailer thats a great deal.


Yes it is and yes it is. Before I got my SUV, I had an invoice from Pugar and was ready to pull the trigger on a LT25. Then I put the two side by side at my Expo back in March. There is NO comparison. The LT.....is beautiful, functional, and affordable. The SUV is beautiful, functional, affordable and IS a whole lot more *SKIFF* than an *oversized square backed canoe*. Now just like a Gheenoe, every build on an SUV is custom so it is hard to gauge price but as a sales rep for Ankona, I can tell you there is not much difference in price for a LT with front and rear decks and hatches versus an Oceanside SUV. I am in no way coming down on the Gheenoe....but as a fly angler and a guide, there was no comparison and it ended up being an easy and worthwhile decision.

Now I am not going to tell you what to go with. Nor am I going to try and get into a measuring contest with a hardcore Gheenoe guy.....and I have deeply ADMIRED the different builds he has had. But I CAN tell you that the SUV is much more vessel, boat, skiff, floating object.....whatever you want to call it....for the money.

To the original question of HP....I floated in 5 inches with my 30 HP 4 stroke Honda. I would go no less than a 30 HP on an SUV, IMHO. But I like to go fast. If speed is not an issue, I know a few owners who run a 25 and are just happy with it.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't get into a measuring contest with you either. The SUV is everything you said. Im not a hardcore flats guy so the Gheenoe does everything I need and then some. I just can't say enough about their customer service but I won't put down another manufacturers product either.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone powered an SUV with a fifty? I'm getting an SUV built by Mel with a layout similar to MM's parents' boat. It will be a heavier build. I'm in love with the Etec (low end torque gear ratio, no break in, no maint 3 yrs) and had planned to go with the 40. The thing weighs 240lbs though. The fifty rings in at the same weight but I think Mel has the boat rated for a forty. Will this affect my being able to insure the boat? Remember, just because I have a fifty doesn't mean I,m WOT with a beer in one hand and the dead man switch hooked to the dog.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

From what I have been hearing, the 40 and the 60 evinrude weigh the same. Paint it black and high and dry have been building copperheads with 60's on the back. For the SUV native though, it might been too much but idk


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

> Has anyone powered an SUV with a fifty?  I'm getting an SUV built by Mel with a layout similar to MM's parents' boat.  It will be a heavier build.  I'm in love with the Etec (low end torque gear ratio, no break in, no maint 3 yrs) and had planned to go with the 40.  The thing weighs 240lbs though.  The fifty rings in at the same weight but I think Mel has the boat rated for a forty.  Will this affect my being able to insure the boat?  Remember, just because I have a fifty doesn't mean I,m WOT with a beer in one hand and the dead man switch hooked to the dog.




The E-Tec 40hp, 50hp, 60hp all weigh the same @ 240lbs.

My SUV17 is about the lightest build you can have. I have tried a 60hp 2 stroke Mercury tiller, 40hp tiller and Mercury 25hp 2 stoke. I get 31mph solo with the 25hp, jack plate etc.....which is the motor I have been using for months and have been very happy. The 40hp gave me 36mph and the 60hp with-out tabs was way too much power.

If you are thinking about the 40 E-Tec I would go with a 60hp E-tec, change the decals and rig and mount it yourself. I would also add a large built-in fuel tank to offset weight, jack plate and Lenco oversize tabs.

But, IMO this skiff is best with a light motor. You may want to look into a Copperhead which has sponsons to float the heavy motors.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Honestly speaking, I think the copperhead would be perfect with a 40. The skiff rides best at the 32-34mph range. Aired out nicely. But when I hammer it to 40mph the stern wants to lift up. Pushing the bow down. I can trim the motor up and get the bow up and it flies, but it doesn't unstick the boat. What I love about my 60 is that I can cruise at 32mph with the skiff aired out perfectly. But a 40 is all that is needed. Although you'd probably be running WOT to achieve those speeds with a 40


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

> Honestly speaking, I think the copperhead would be perfect with a 40. The skiff rides best at the 32-34mph range. Aired out nicely. But when I hammer it to 40mph the stern wants to lift up. Pushing the bow down. I can trim the motor up and get the bow up and it flies, but it doesn't unstick the boat. What I love about my 60 is that I can cruise at 32mph with the skiff aired out perfectly. But a 40 is all that is needed. Although you'd probably be running WOT to achieve those speeds with a 40



If you went with a 40 E-tec why not go with a 50hp Tohatsu? Less weight and much like the E-tec.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The controls on the tohatsu felt uncomfortable to me. Plus there's not many service centers around. Remember, I owned a tohatsu on my previous copperhead. There are etec centers everywhere. Plus I got five year warranty with the etec since I bought it cash.

Plus they say those 50 have vapor lock problems.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Has anyone run a sukuki df40 with a center or side console on the suv or copperhead.. Curious as to performance and draft???


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Although the Copperhead is a better boat and BTW did you guys see Mel's new tunnel hull? I wet tested the tunnel hull with a 25 yammy on back and the ride is phenomenal. Once again, I have fallen in love with the classic lines of the SUV. It's rougher on the butt in light chop than the tunnel but would handle all I had planned for it. I know it's tippier and everything else that it lacks, but for me it makes it up in looks. I am not a professional fisherman nor an avid fly fisherman and this boat will be my all around boat. Definitely set on the etec for reasons that paint-it-black and I have already mentioned but was wondering if the fifty (weighing same as 40) was too much. 60hp was never a consideration. Guess I'll ask Mel if he'd switch decal or just stick with 40. Boat will have jacked up jack plate and lenco trim tabs to keep bow down in right conditions.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

At 40 hp, the E-tec weighs in at roughly 250 lbs.
The Yami F40 weighs in at 220 lbs, hmmmm, decisions, decisions...

:-?


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Out of curiosity, If Yamaha is less weight and Suzuki is the same weight as a 40 etec, why are people going with etecs primarily?? Pros/ cons?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

e tec= huge lower unit= great hole shot

because e-tec is a 2-stoke technology it will smoke any other 4-stroke out of the whole while still having similar fuel consumption numbers. The fuel consmption wont be as good as a 4 stroke but its miles better than the old 2 strokes. 

bought my skiff used and it has a 40 e-tec. Wish the owner would have put a 60 but I have to live with it for now but I am definatley considering a 50 or 60 for the future.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Also, Ankona is a dealer for Etec and tohatsu...

Fuel consumption isnt te best on my 60 but it's not too bad. I'm getting over 8mpg running wide open (during tests). Also, etec has 5 year warranty, no schedules maintenance for three years, no break in period, and they look more ballsy than others, too. Lol


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good points.. Thanks guys.. Oh and only 8 mpg


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was getting 15mpg out of my gen 1 copperhead with the 30 'hatsu.... I'm getting 8.333 mph wide open....


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Although the Copperhead is a better boat and BTW did you guys see Mel's new tunnel hull?  I wet tested the tunnel hull with a 25 yammy on back and the ride is phenomenal.  Once again, I have fallen in love with the classic lines of the SUV.  It's rougher on the butt in light chop than the tunnel but would handle all I had planned for it.  I know it's tippier and everything else that it lacks, but for me it makes it up in looks.


Did he have the top deck on the tunnel when you wet tested?  Mel was is town a couple weeks ago and brought his demo along but it was just the hull and motor - no top deck, no seating, no bling bling.  Just asking because I'm chomping at the bit to wet test the thing...


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

No top deck yet. The customer was coming to town some time early December with expectation that it be on. Mel seemed anxious to get it on, so by now it might be.


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the df40 with center consol live well and cooler seat. Still playing with props to find the right combination. Looks like mid thirties at 5700 solo. Have not checked draft yet with normal load. I can trim and get 5900 but starts to get a little squirlly.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Squirrelly meaning what? I know working with props, but what are you encountering, specifically? Sorry, I'm just trying to think this thing through, before powering.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Cuda, if I recall, looking at your build, you have the cooler up front and the live well at rear? Only looking at your previous build pics. Did you go with the 12 or 14 gal gas tank up front? I know you expressed problems with planing and top speed. Have you had different props on yours yet? Tabs and jackplate? Any info would be appreciated. I love this boat and want to make it work (perfect).


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

The original problems with rpms and top end were caused by a problem with control cables. That is now fixed after an incident which let me test the bilge pump. The pump will clear several inches of water out of the cockpit after masive wake from passing @#&% mega yhaht will sitting dead in the water. I will save that story for another thread. I am now retrying various props with engine now performing as it should. Currently have factory aluminum 13 pitch and can get 5900 +. The weekends of 15mph winds and heavy chop have limeted my testing and getting some good numbers. I want to try the 14 again before calling powertech. They make a prop for a little more stern lift which may reduce porposing at higher trim angles. I now havea Yeti 65 in front of the consol and trolling motor battery in bow along with 12 gal tank. I can say the one decent day i did get out alone and was able to run in light chop the boat ran flawlessly. It will jump on a plane in about a boat lenth and cruise very nice at 5200, I forgot the gps at the house since i was so excited to get back on the water.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Cuda, any more updates with better weather, no matter how far off that may be, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

I am on the wait list for a SUV 17 now.  I have a Sundance Skiff with a 2006 Yamaha 25, 2 stroke, short shaft ,tiller and was going to run that.  I just found and bought a 1997 Tohatsu 40, 2 stroke, short shaft, tiller with electric start!  They both have less than 100 hours and run great.

Weight of Yamaha, 108 lbs, weight of Tohatsu.....135 lbs.

I can't wait to compare them on the skiff and then the SUV. Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll run that 40 on the SUV. That thing would fly!

Congrats!! Welcome to the family!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

> I am on the wait list for a SUV 17 now.  I have a Sundance Skiff with a 2006 Yamaha 25, 2 stroke, short shaft ,tiller and was going to run that.  I just found and bought a 1997 Tohatsu 40, 2 stroke, short shaft, tiller with electric start!  They both have less than 100 hours and run great.
> 
> Weight of Yamaha, 108 lbs, weight of Tohatsu.....135 lbs.
> 
> I can't wait to compare them on the skiff and then the SUV.  Any thoughts or opinions?




You have found the perfect motor! I gave up trying to find an older 40hp Tohatsu.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

> You have found the perfect motor! I gave up trying to find an older 40hp Tohatsu.


Thanks.  I love my Yamaha 25 but  I had my eye out for a 30-40 hp 2 cylinder, 2 stroke and this 40 popped up on Craigslist.  When I called he said there hadn't been any interest and gave me a great deal so he could buy a 70 to replace it.  I could tell from the picture it was a 2 cyl, but when I actually saw it and the condition, I was pretty excited.  I don't think I want to try to get 8k rpm and 60 mph out of this one but I have read of several on ScreamandFly that have, with ease!  For these skiffs, it is all about HP/Weight and the 25 fits that bill well but you are right, the Nissan/Tohatu 40C is nearly perfect.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> The E-Tec 40hp, 50hp, 60hp all weigh the same @ 240lbs.


I just checked the E-tec spec's, all three weigh the same, and all three have the exact bore and stroke at 91 x 66mm.  I'm by no means an engine guy, anyone know where the hp differential is coming from?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Amount of Fuel & Air injected. The computers are programmed differently, that is all.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Gramps, I've been trying to wrap my brain around that!  Stupid question, but all 3 should be priced the same??


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You're not a business man, are you? ;D Sorry, no offense meant. In a perfect word, yes they would be. However, the manufacturer can charge more money for the higher HP model and does. The key is throwing warranties to the wind, buy the 40hp, crack the computer, and get yourself a 60!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

No offense taken!  ;D  It has been said, "The Geek shall inherit the Earth".  Computers, go figure man!  Thanks for the clarification, it's been bugging me for some time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > The E-Tec 40hp, 50hp, 60hp all weigh the same @ 240lbs.
> 
> 
> I just checked the E-tec spec's, all three weigh the same, and all three have the exact bore and stroke at 91 x 66mm.  I'm by no means an engine guy, anyone know where the hp differential is coming from?



And that's why there's a 60 ETEC hanging on my transom.....


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I think the question applies to the SUV. 40 hp is the limit. I guess, if you want more, you swap decals. I love the Etec, but hate the weight.


----------

